

Google Will Land On The Moon Before It Beats Facebook, Says Paul Buchheit - brlewis
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-will-land-on-the-moon-before-it-beats-facebook-says-gmail-inventor-paul-buchheit-2010-12

======
citizenkeys
Paul is right... I personally moved back to the Bay Area in July committed to
seriously "get my hack on" in Silicon Valley. It does not take much time or
much discussion with Googlers, or attempting to get work with Google itself,
to realize that Google has turned into a giant bureaucracy. The vibe is
snobbish and lazy, not unlike the hare that sits on its butt and promptly
loses the race to the turtle. I can state confidently that Google no longer
wants talent. Google wants un-creative drones in middle-manager positions and
interns.

The unspoken message from ex-Googler's seems to be that Google is consistently
morphing into a big uncreative bureaucratic embarassment.

------
JCTony
We know how to go to the moon. Once you have the technology its all about the
money.

Does anyone remember Moonvertising in 2008.

[http://amnesiablog.wordpress.com/2008/03/20/moonvertising-
is...](http://amnesiablog.wordpress.com/2008/03/20/moonvertising-is-not-real-
read-the-facts-here/)

Google should be the first to do this!

------
noonespecial
Which might just mean that Google will land on the moon, _then_ beat Facebook.

------
27182818284
Google is already on the moon.

<http://www.google.com/jobs/lunar_job.html>

------
tmcw
This Paul guy is getting famous in a hurry for some reason.

